# Help! Application problem for Tisch and USC?



## Â° C.L.? (Nov 23, 2012)

MY Scripts and creative portfolio cannot be submitted for USC ?   
USC Problem: The length of your response is longer than allowed by the application for this question..?...........but my check my characters in word is not over than the requirements USC points out. I submit XXX.doc document..

NYU Problem: "We are unable to retrieve a track/video from the URL provided. Please check the URL and try again."   I just copy the URL from Youtube, I don't know why it can not be submitted?


----------

